# Fasón



## Muti

Bom dia!
Por favor, eu queria saber como se diz em português "trabajo a fasón" (trabalho feito em pequenas fábricas ou oficinas, por encomenda de fábricas de médio ou grande porte).
Muito obrigada!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Quizás "trabalho por encomenda"


----------



## aloappaola

o quizás "trabalho sob encomenda"


----------



## WhoSoyEu

aloappaola said:


> o quizás "trabalho sob encomenda"


 
Muito melhor esta forma.


----------



## amistad2008

Muti said:


> Bom dia!
> Por favor, eu queria saber como se diz em português "trabajo a fasón" (trabalho feito em pequenas fábricas ou oficinas, por encomenda de fábricas de médio ou grande porte).
> Muito obrigada!


 
Aquí en Brasil decimos "Empresa terceirizada"


----------



## aloappaola

bem lembrado amistad, é uma empresa terceirizada que faz trabalho sob encomenda....Acho que assim fica bom, né?

Abs


----------



## Carfer

_'Empresa sub-contratada'_ em Portugal se se refere à empresa que faz o trabalho, _'sub-contrato'_ se se refere ao trabalho propriamente dito_._


----------



## amistad2008

También se puede decir "*Firma* terceirizada"

_"O governo prevê a contratação de uma empresa/firma terceirizada para o fornecimento de...."_
_"Trabalho em uma firma terceirizada."_
_"A empresa onde trabalho é terceirizada."_


----------



## Muti

Queria saber se "maquila" é usado em português como equivalente a "trabajo a fasón" em espanhol.
Muito obrigada novamente!!


----------



## Tomby

Aquí traduce "maquila" como *maquia*.
¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## Carfer

Muti said:


> Queria saber se "maquila" é usado em português como equivalente a "trabajo a fasón" em espanhol.
> Muito obrigada novamente!!


 
Em Portugal não, nunca ouvi. '_Maquia_' é uma quantia em dinheiro (_'grossa maquia_'= uma grande quantia, por ex.).


----------



## WhoSoyEu

*Maquila* é uma palavra mexicana para designar as fábricas de automóveis do México que fabricam carros para o mercado norte-americano.


----------



## Mangato

Maquila en español (maquia no galego e acho também no português) era uma porção de grão que se pagava no muinho por moer.

Hoje utiliza-se figuradamente no sentido de comissão ou porcentagem. Também alguma parte  que se sustrai


----------



## almufadado

Em Portugal é recorrente o trabalho de certas empresas tercearizadas (de terceário = serviços, etc), ou terceirizadas (de terceiro = outrém)  (como esteril->esterelizada) ou seja que trabalham por encomenda para outras empresas, designararem-se esse trabalho como "trabalhar à peça" no sentido de unidade.

Exemplos :
"Advogada com 5 anos de carreira, oferece-se para _trabalhar à peça_ ou avença em escritório"
"Vou dispensar-me aqui de dar detalhes sórdidos sobre o que significa hoje em dia _trabalhar à peça_."


----------

